# Windows 10 will receive security fixes for ten years



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Back in January, Microsoft first stated that Windows 10 would be free for the supported lifetime of the device you install it on. That wording caused some confusion: What the heck is a devices supported lifetime, anyway? But were now getting a better idea of what you can expect in terms of Windows 10 support.

According to an updated support document published to Microsofts site, the company will offer mainstream support for Windows 10 through October 13, 2020, and extended support (that is, how long you can expect Microsoft to issue Windows 10 security fixes) through October 14, 2025.

For those keeping score at home, the five-year mainstream support and ten-year extended support periods are more or less in line with the support cycles for Windows Vista, 7, and 8, so you wont be cut off early, support-wise, with Windows 10.

Read More


----------



## werewolf1953 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi I am at 2 minds about window 10 update.i have window 7 home which I am happy with.
I have read as much as I can about window 10.
It says its free for first year then we must pay. is that a 1 off payment.
should i wait and see what the reviews are about window 10 or go ahead and update.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

> Windows 10 will be free for the first year to all Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Phone 8.1 users. (July 29th 2015 to July 29th 2016)





> *Once you upgrade within the first year for free, its yours forever at no additional cost.*


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e/9b572810-1139-4668-a6bd-0d9c7e1a6aca?auth=1


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> It says its free for first year then we must pay. is that a 1 off payment.


 you would pay for the upgrade after the first year.
So if you are planning to upgrade, just make sure you do that before the year is up
Also make sure you have a full backup of all your data

It maybe worth waiting to see how the first few upgrades work - there will be 100's 
Also new PC will all have W10 on - so it wont take long to see any issues

I have been running w10 preview for a few weeks and it appears very stable 
Also left it running a lot of batch jobs and programs that run regularly - and all appears stable and working well so far
Installed a few other programs on to see how it works - and they appear OK


----------

